# RV Roof Repair



## Blackjack256 (Jun 29, 2021)

Anyone ever use spray-on bed liner for your RV roof? Too heavy, too expensive, etc?


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

I would use products designed for RV’s
There is a one off that I will suggest 

for flat roof homes / low pitch there is a 2 part product called Hydro stop made by GAF
GAF told me directly that it can be used in RVs
- but once you go with any silicone you can’t use their products….

you can by hydro stop at ABC roofing


----------



## Blackjack256 (Jun 29, 2021)

Muddskipper said:


> I would use products designed for RV’s
> There is a one off that I will suggest
> 
> for flat roof homes / low pitch there is a 2 part product called Hydro stop made by GAF
> ...



Thanks, it is actually a travel trailer not a motor home. Just seems like the rubber roofs 
don't last too long and get damaged easily.


----------



## Jerry713 (Nov 6, 2019)

Wouldn't recommend it due to the flex a travel trailer roof experiences when being pulled down the road. Travel trailers need a lot of maintenance there is no getting around that. The better you maintain it the longer it will last. Sounds cliche but it's true. If the roof gets torn or pierced Eternabond tape is a good option for a fast and long term repair. 

In terms of roof weight capacities check with the manufacture of your trailer since they vary a lot from one brand, even model to another.


----------



## Blackjack256 (Jun 29, 2021)

Jerry713 said:


> Wouldn't recommend it due to the flex a travel trailer roof experiences when being pulled down the road. Travel trailers need a lot of maintenance there is no getting around that. The better you maintain it the longer it will last. Sounds cliche but it's true. If the roof gets torn or pierced Eternabond tape is a good option for a fast and long term repair.
> 
> In terms of roof weight capacities check with the manufacture of your trailer since they vary a lot from one brand, even model to another.


Thanks


----------

